# Webster 4 cycle



## crankshafter (Jul 12, 2008)

Started one the Webster engine last weekend and today one week later i have got this far 


























Tomorrow i start on the valves. have a nice saturday evenig every one of you.


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 12, 2008)

hey crankshafter
            you have been busy ;D
very nice looking work you are doing.

keep us posted we like pictures ;D : (and video) 

chuck


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice work so far. Looking forward to progress updates. I would like to try an IC engine on my next build.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 12, 2008)

In a week!!  Man I'm slacking! I haven't even settled on a new project yet! (even when I do it'll probably take me another week to settle on how to make the base! : ) 

looks like it is going to be a runner pretty soon ;D 


I figure you are use to fixing/building much larger engines from the spanners in the back ground?

It is good to see others work, as Chuck said... 





> we like pictures ;D : (and video)






Ralph.


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 12, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> In a week!!  Man I'm slacking! I haven't even settled on a new project yet! (even when I do it'll probably take me another week to settle on how to make the base! : )
> 
> looks like it is going to be a runner pretty soon ;D
> 
> ...



Yeah it has been a bussy week, i tell you ;D but now i have to start on the "small" parts: cams, valvetrain,carb, gears ( ordered them from the states, they are way to expensive here in Norway )flywheel, fueltank and so on. As you mention Ralph i fix larger engines then the Webster, ship diesel enignes and turbochargers by the way. ;D
Will slow down a bit on the pogress for the two next weeks, will be bussy at job next week and then a trip to Germany.
PS. are there annyone that know the partno. on the OS-carburetor recomended for the Webster?? Thanks.

.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 12, 2008)

Can't help you on the carb. But, way to go... thats a lot of work! Great job!

Eric


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 13, 2008)

Them there spanners don't look big enough for ship repair.... Nearer boat!
Ship turbo's ehh!??? ... Might make a good jet turbine ?!!!! ;D  ;D 

I have a couple of friends who 1, used to engineer in the Royal Navy and 2, works on the engines in super luxury yachts! (this is ridiculous!!! )
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeOx5K8Z9bU[/ame]   it is the last boat he was on!!

They have both happily described the various sizes of nuts, bolts and pistons etc and laughed at the size of the car engines I used to fix.... still, they came running when their cars broke down :big: 


Anyway.... Back to your model engine.... Are you not going to make the carb? The plans that I have show a venturi and needle valve assembly (damn small though!!) 
I understand about buying the electrics in... Not all of us can make that kind of stuff... Well not cost effectively anyway!


Take your time CS there is no rush... We will be happy to see your work in a week or a month ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 13, 2008)

great video but they didn't show the best part of the boat.......................the engine room :big: ??? : ;D  

crankshafter: great looking webster engine also did you get my pm about the carb drawing??


----------



## bentprop (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's a list of OS carbs,hope that's of some use.
http://www.osengines.com/parts/carbs.html
That looks like a nice chunky engine.What size is it?Nice going,anyhow.
Hans.


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 14, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Them there spanners don't look big enough for ship repair.... Nearer boat!
> Ship turbo's ehh!??? ... Might make a good jet turbine ?!!!! ;D  ;D
> 
> I have a couple of friends who 1, used to engineer in the Royal Navy and 2, works on the engines in super luxury yachts! (this is ridiculous!!! )
> ...


----------



## ksouers (Jul 14, 2008)

Now that's a bad case of indigestion!!!


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 14, 2008)

Well bust!!  If you lost your glasses I just found them :big: That fully built would make a good jet!! you could push a car easily!  Not too sure if I would be happy to test it though!! 


Glad to know you are making the bits ;D I like to see what people can come up with and how it works compared to the commercial stuff  



Ralph.


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 30, 2008)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> hey crankshafter
> you have been busy ;D
> very nice looking work you are doing.
> 
> ...


Hello again,I am back from Germany.
Have had some long days in the shop and made some progress on the Webster.
Have a look


----------



## NickG (Jul 30, 2008)

Making very quick progress there! Looking good, can't wait to see the vid!


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 30, 2008)

A few well used long days in the shop from the looks of the engine in the pic's. 
Not too long before a runner is puttering away it would appear? 
are the gears home made too? 


Looking very good CS ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 31, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> A few well used long days in the shop from the looks of the engine in the pic's.
> Not too long before a runner is puttering away it would appear?
> are the gears home made too?
> 
> ...


not so much time in the shop today,#1: Had to go to the dentist and pull a tooth that take the sleep from me for two nights 
#2: Honey do.
But I managed to make the fueltank, except the fillercap. Here are some(crappy) pic. yes I realize that soon I have to get me a real camera. Cellpones are for phonecalls, cameras for pic. ;D

















Ralph: No ordered the gears and the carb. from the US, cheep ;D compared to the price here in Norway 
CS


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 31, 2008)

That's fine looking work there CS 8) ............. I'm sure an IC engine is much (much) more of a challenge than my simple effort so far, which runs on compressed air so, I'm really looking forward to seeing more progress when you get the chance.


Good to hear the tooth is fixed 

CC


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 1, 2008)

Fair enough to buy them in, A few pence saves a few hours in the shop! ;D 

I use my mobile phone to take all my stills the macro setting is quite excellent ;D (K750i for those interested) 
There are even better versions of my phone out there at the min' but mine works well 


Now that fuel tank..... Shiny ;D ........ I like shiny ;D


Good stuff CS, keep it coming  



Ralph.


----------



## crankshafter (Aug 4, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Fair enough to buy them in, A few pence saves a few hours in the shop! ;D
> 
> I use my mobile phone to take all my stills the macro setting is quite excellent ;D (K750i for those interested)
> There are even better versions of my phone out there at the min' but mine works well
> ...


Here we go again-
Finished the cyl.oiler,crank. greasecup, and have the ignitionbraker on it's place.
Downloaded Birk's ignitionplans, nice plans/readings :bow: after some time searching my drawer's and shelf's,I found every thing I need to make a ignitonsystem for my Webster ;D
So, if tomorrow come's maybe i can put life in to the metal.


----------



## NickG (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking great, bet you can't wait to give it a spin over to see if there's any life in it?! We can't! I'm confident it will work after a few flicks of the flywheel!


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 5, 2008)

AARRRGGG.... The suspense!!!  :big: 



Looks like your workshop is not too hot to work in then   



Looking forward to the show ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## crankshafter (Aug 5, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> AARRRGGG.... The suspense!!! :big:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Ralph.
Ok, you see that "suspension", but you didn't see the other one ;D
Nice hot summer here in Norway the best for years ;D ;D
Ok, I have good news for you: I was able to get life in to the metal this evening, belive it or not, I have a runner 
I am sorry not to have a video camera so I have only a crappy pic. 
Have problem to get the engine idle, I suspect the valve spring on the intake valve is a little strong. Anny suggestion??
Here it is:


----------



## Speedy (Aug 5, 2008)

It looks beutiful. I wish we could hear it! ;D
good job :bow:


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 6, 2008)

Suggestion... Borrow a digital camera with movie function...... :big: 


Seriously.... Congratulations on your runner ;D , I have no real idea on the idle thing.... never made a mini IC engine.... but if you think it to be the strong spring, I'd find a weaker one to start with! ??? (are you sure friction is not the enemy?)



Good to know your summer is nice... ours just wandered off again!!



Ralph.


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 28, 2013)

No photos to illustrate the written text, yet again...  The explanatory images of this engine-build, must have been nice to see...  Yet another dead-end thread, and a total waste of space.

Frank


----------

